# Let there be light ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Lets look at alternatives ... the grid is down ... 

candles ...
battery-powered lamps ...
oil & kerosene ...
propane lamps ...
solar powered lamps ...
chemical lights ...

Now each has their own ... pro and con ...

So for the most part, I'm looking for input ... your own pro and con list... (and if you have followed my post... large scale solar and wind are out :wave :gaah: just the way it is ...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I love candles. I have them stockpiled. If all fails:
1. Candles are cheap
2. Candles provide heat
3. You can cook small items with them if you have enough

Solar lamps are nice too. Unfortunately, there is probably 5-6 months decent light here during the year.

Battery lights are fun too


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

*Andi said:


> Lets look at alternatives ... the grid is down ...


Generator. :ignore:  

We have about 5 dozen solar landscape lights. The newer models put out a significant amount amount of light. Drill a few holes in a piece of wood, jam the ground spikes of 3-4 of them in the wood and you have a nice bright portable lamp. We also have about a dozen wind-up flashlights.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I have candles, oil lanterns, battery powered lantern and flashlights, as well as one wind up flashlight.

My solar landscape lights hardly put out any light at all, but they are about 5 yrs. old...maybe it's time to buy some new ones!


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

...all of the above.

60 different kero lamps and "barn" lanterns
6 Alladin keros
100 gallons of kerosine

15 big totes full of pillar candles and devots from Wallyworld's day-after-Christmas 75% off sales from several years, 
1 tote full of tea-light candles

6 miner's carbide lamps with 50# of carbide (the original "flashlight")
8 propane lamps with cartrideges galore and a refill fitting for the cartridges
12 coleman lanterns
2 Petromax
2 cases of chem-sticks
Dozens of battery-powered lights, some rechargeable
Several solar-powered lamps

_...I collect everything I can from sales, auctions, yard and garage sales to use for barter later WTSHTF... _


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a few candles. We will just head to bed when it is dark.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I have a few candles. We will just head to bed when it is dark.


And that's probably the best way to go. Up with the sun and down with the sun, just like our animals.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Not yet mentioned but worth consideration is a power inverter sitting on top of a good deep-cycle marine battery. This, coupled with some CFL's can offer probably hundreds of hours of light and then re-charge the battery and do it again.

Another (more efficient then the inverter) option is 12v or 24v DC lighting, again attached to deep-cycle marine batteries.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I have a few candles. We will just head to bed when it is dark.


Now my hubby and son can do that ... but I can not ... :dunno: After 5 hours sleep, I'm up... Always been that way ... don't see me changing my ways. 

Thanks all.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

One word of advice-buy up all the unscented candles you can afford! I always have tons of the big glass jar candles as I buy them on black Friday sales for under $2 and keep them for gifts... 
Well after a week without power and thinking that I don't have to worry about candles, I got pretty sick of the smell of those stinky things! When you are having two or four or more of the big candles lit the smell almost becomes unbearable!
Now I stock up on the little tea light candles in the bag/box of 25/50/100 when ever I can.. I even have two candles a box of matches in lidded mason jars(jelly sized) in every room for emergencies. Sure only two per room doesn't sound like enuf but they are only to get you to where ever the whole family is.
I even talked my daughter into keeping several around her house after we lost power for a few hours one evening and she only had one candle and no flash lights.
I have also stocked up the crank flashlights and we love them.. one in every car and in each bed room. Plus two in the package yet for back up. and quite a few of the solar path lights.. I found that if I took the top black part with the panel and the light off it fit right on top of a mason jar! and it will be safer for children at night than a candle. I even used them in my jack o' lanterns one windy Halloween... I got tired of trying to keep the candles lit!


----------



## Kai22 (Apr 30, 2011)

We live in an area where we lose power for at least a full week or two every winter. 

I stockpile candles. We also have lots of battery operated lanterns and a couple of the hand crank ones too (love those).


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

How bout a solar panel just to charge a few deep cell batteries to run our water pump, primarily but also for lights.... then wire in some nice RV lights that you can run on DC and not worry about a power hungry inverter. Saying that (*that is a plan for future installations) I have about 6 Alladin lanterns that give off the light of a 60 watt bulb, 5 table type and one hanging ceiling fixture, 12 extra glass globes/chimneys for them and 12 extra mantels and about 20 gallons of Kerosene stashed


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The Alladin lanterns are in my list to pick up... I have tons of candles and oil lamps (and the oil ). 

And thinking of a propane lamp (wall mount) in the dining area.

Thanks all, for some more :idea: ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I have a few candles. We will just head to bed when it is dark.


I'm there too, did that for years when I used to work for a living. Out the door when light enough to see, back inside when too dark to see. Only issue is after dark in the winter. Short days make for several hours of inside time where some light is required. In my past life I used kerosene lanterns. Downside was needed lots of kero and they took maintenance to keep them burning clean. Upside is plenty of portable light when needed.

My plans are to use the little tea light candles in a small reflector type lantern. It puts out enough light to navigate, cook or read. I only have the one and have never seen another, it was an x-mas gift. It has a reflector on one end and a magnifying glass lens at the other. It actually will illuminate my living room enough to see the walls across the room (14'). The dollar store has bags of the candles from time to time and I always stock up. Not sure how many I have but at least enough to use 2 a day and my supply will hold out for several years. Downside is not really bright (it's no 100 watt bulb for sure!) and candles last about 4 hours, so need lots of them. Upside is burns clean, not an attention getting glow from outside the house and it is a directional light, not broadcasting 360 degrees.

I do have a few crank-up radio/flashlight combos and the headlight things that fit around your head... and quite a few batteries for them. Upside is instant lighting, portable and clean burning. Downside is what to do when batteries run out or recharger breaks down.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Candles and kerosene lamps, for short term, with plenty of kerosene stored. For extreme situation and long long long term - have learned to make little oil lamps from fired clay that use just about any kind of wick. They can burn a variety of oils (lard even in a pinch), vegetable and animal. Also purchased a small, manual oil expeller that makes oil from rape seed which really works and burns in the lamps. The rape is a brassica that is extremely easy to grow, not only is it tasty as a green but the oil (Canola oil) can be used in cooking and lighting. They are not great light but they worked for many years even in pioneer days.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I have candles, oil lamps, one lantern. Life will be harder when TSHTF so we will probably be up with the chickens and to bed with the chickens.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

One time when I was at Lehman's (been there twice) I got these wicks that have what amounts to a bottle stopper on them and they're made to turn a wine/liquor bottle into a lamp. You'd fill an empty booze bottle with lamp oil, stick the wick in and you're ready to go. Not the ideal choice because there's no chimney-you get a naked flame. They work well and are another option in a pinch. You just have to empty a bottle of hooch to get the lamp body. *darn*

I haven't used ours in a good while-a two year old and 2 cats aren't the best scenario to use one of these.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I like these oil candle lights:
Pam's Pride: Oil candle wicks!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Jason said:


> One time when I was at Lehman's (been there twice) I got these wicks that have what amounts to a bottle stopper on them and they're made to turn a wine/liquor bottle into a lamp. You'd fill an empty booze bottle with lamp oil, stick the wick in and you're ready to go. Not the ideal choice because there's no chimney-you get a naked flame. They work well and are another option in a pinch. You just have to empty a bottle of hooch to get the lamp body. *darn*
> 
> I haven't used ours in a good while-a two year old and 2 cats aren't the best scenario to use one of these.


I spent .99¢ on one of those at the thrift store about a month ago and it came with the little glass chimney -fits right on the wine bottle I looked them up online and they make all types of the glass chimneys for them. I ended up buying something for less than a buck that is worth over $14! And it is quite pretty to use.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Momturtle said:


> Candles and kerosene lamps, for short term, with plenty of kerosene stored. For extreme situation and long long long term - have learned to make little oil lamps from fired clay that use just about any kind of wick. They can burn a variety of oils (lard even in a pinch), vegetable and animal. Also purchased a small, manual oil expeller that makes oil from rape seed which really works and burns in the lamps. The rape is a brassica that is extremely easy to grow, not only is it tasty as a green but the oil (Canola oil) can be used in cooking and lighting. They are not great light but they worked for many years even in pioneer days.


Did a search for "oil lamps from fired clay" ... and came up with some very cool youtubes. :congrat:

Very nice ... I think I can do that.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Got my Alladin lantern ... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Talk about nice ... wow ... Love it. ( and it was on sale!!!!!!!! )


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Got my Alladin lantern ... :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
> 
> Talk about nice ... wow ... Love it. ( and it was on sale!!!!!!!! )


Could you explain to this rookie what makes an Alladin so desirable? And where it's on sale? This thread has been timely for me, as light is something I'm behind on.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Could you explain to this rookie what makes an Alladin so desirable? And where it's on sale? This thread has been timely for me, as light is something I'm behind on.


The Aladdin lamp as an emergency source of light (and heat ) when the lights goes out! It is silent, ororless and magical. ( I sound like a sells person  )

It has up to 60 candlepower and around a 50 watt bulb out put. It burns kerosene ... (which was 4.19 a gallon ) but which 'should' last over a month here ... Btu is two or three steps up fron the oil lamp with the amount of light (and heat - a plus tonight because it is rather cool) it puts out.

As for the sale ... well, older model the store wanted to let go... got it for a song and a dime.  (as far as alladin lamps go. ($60.00)

I had to try it out ... right now the only light I have is, the Aladdin ... and it will light my dining room well. (like I said ... right now the heat off the lamp is a extra plus... in mid summer, that my be different.

So as a first time user ... very happy!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> It has up to 60 candlepower and around a 50 watt bulb out put. It burns kerosene ... (which was 4.19 a gallon ) but which 'should' last over a month here ... Btu is two or three steps up fron the oil lamp with the amount of light (and heat - a plus tonight because it is rather cool) it puts out.


Thanks *Andi! I appreciate your input. They're on my list to check out.


----------



## frisian (Mar 18, 2011)

We are going to run piping for gas (LP) lights throughout the house. We already use gas for cooking so the tanks are already set up.

The lights are wall mounted, give off good light and are safer to use than lamps with a conventionally exposed flame.

We have used them for many years at our camp and been very satisfied. Lehmans has a variety of styles.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Andi said:


> ... right now the heat off the lamp is a extra plus... in mid summer, that my be different


The heat is a no-no here in Texas. 
For me, it's 12-volt solar panels/charge controller/deep-cycle batteries and LOTS of 12-volt RV-and-marine lighting! LED's use so little energy, ans I have enough to light the whole house, shop and yard.

The solar path lights are really hit-and-miss. Some use a really cheap epoxy coating over the panel that gets dull and cloudy with age. Then, they no longer charge properly because the light can't get through. I save the charging circuits from these and use them to charge AA and AAA batteries (with the proper resistor installed on the input side). The really good ones use a separate photo-electric eye, and the circuits from these are used for "dusk-to-dawn" light controllers.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

I only have 1 lantern, a LOT of candles, a solar light, a LED lantern and that's about it. I need to stock up on lanterns and some more water. I realized today after a previous post I only have 11 gallons of water!


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I just turned a pint mason jar into an oil lamp. The jar was no longer trusted in the pressure canner (somehow the L in mL got sheared off - even though there's not a leak, hubby said it was now a weak spot and could very well suffer a catastrophic failure in the pressure canner).

I used a flat lid that had been bent slightly when opened. I punched a hole in the lid with a screwdriver, inserted a wick, screwed on the ring, and voila! Instant oil lamp. Of course, there's no shade, but I think I saw one available somewhere....


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Lets look at alternatives ... the grid is down ...
> 
> candles ...
> battery-powered lamps ...
> ...


I have a few candles, would only use them to try and get around. I don't care for the open flame. It adds a certain amount of danger to maybe an already bad situation.

I have 6 hurricane lamps. Some call them by other names. Glass base and glass chimney. Pretty good light source. More light than candles, but not always stable sitting on something.

I have a BUNCH of oil/kerosene lanterns. Metal with glass globe. Not quite as much light as the oil lamps, but not bad. A bit safer, as the flame is enclosed.

Both types require cleaning of the glass to keep light output good.

Propane/white gas lamps. They are by far the brightest. Good burn time and mantels last pretty good. Only thing is they put out a lot of heat. Used to have an 18ft trl for camping. Except for the coldest temps, our coleman lantern was all the heat we needed. In summer we never used it indoors.

At my little retreat cabin, I have ALL solar powered lights. They are mostly LED with a couple of CFLs. Have small solar array and batteries.

Never used chemical lights. Never saw much use for them for me.

Jimmy


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

May I make a suggestion? My hubby did this for a few kero lamps we have. It doesnt take a lot of wood working knowhow and I'm sure you might be able to find something else to do the same. Make a wall mount for those kerosene lamps. a simple L shape shelf for them, then go to dollar store and buy those little 5-6" round mirrors for $1-2 and mount it behind the flame area of the lamp, on the back of the L. (hubby decorated these up a bit with moldings and shelf brackets etc) It keeps the lamps up and out of the way of children, dogs tails and accidents that would break them or worse- cause a fire (tho kero has a low flash point.. as long as you are there to pick it up quickly) and it reflects the light from the lamp- all around the room, creating a brighter, more evenly lit room.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Centraltn said:


> May I make a suggestion? My hubby did this for a few kero lamps we have. It doesnt take a lot of wood working knowhow and I'm sure you might be able to find something else to do the same. Make a wall mount for those kerosene lamps. a simple L shape shelf for them, then go to dollar store and buy those little 5-6" round mirrors for $1-2 and mount it behind the flame area of the lamp, on the back of the L. (hubby decorated these up a bit with moldings and shelf brackets etc) It keeps the lamps up and out of the way of children, dogs tails and accidents that would break them or worse- cause a fire (tho kero has a low flash point.. as long as you are there to pick it up quickly) and it reflects the light from the lamp- all around the room, creating a brighter, more evenly lit room.


I do have something like that and it does make a difference for sure. The have all of them outside now on the porch at the retreat. They make for a nice relaxing time in the evening. :2thumb:

JGW


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Centraltn said:


> ... Make a wall mount for those kerosene lamps. a simple L shape shelf for them, then go to dollar store and buy those little 5-6" round mirrors for $1-2 and mount it behind the flame area of the lamp, on the back of the L....


I'd love to see a picture of one of these, to make sure I'm understanding right. (I'm more visual than literary - I think in pictures, and sometimes I lose something in the translation. :scratch)


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

CentralTN is basically talking about a homemade wall sconce. Look at this one and imagine a mirror mounted on it behind the light source.

Google Image Result for http://www.lighting-design-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/wall_sconce_1.jpg


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Thats the basic idea Jason, thankyou, only the back wall panel comes up behind the kero lamp globe and has a mirror on it to reflect the light into the room. You could even use a concave mirror if you could find one.... or- convex


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

No problem...hope it helps.


----------



## mta3006 (May 9, 2011)

*Do I have to have a title?*

Lots of good ideas here! If anyone is looking, I have a few Aladdin kerosene lamps for sale, as I used to collect them and had a hard time stopping...

I love the Aladdin for backup lighting, especially in cooler seasons, as the heat output will warm an average room even on a cold evening. The burner emits no kerosene fumes, if fueled and adjusted properly - but you must remember that it uses oxygen and produces both carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide, as any combustion process does. So allow some fresh air in...

When it gets too warm for kero light, I like to keep 12V and rechargeable lighting available, especially solar and hand cranked versions. RShack has been selling some nice Red Cross branded radio/light combos that feature solar charging, hand cranking and even cell phone charging outlets.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

@Jason, thanks for the visual.

@mta3006, those lamps are beautiful! Do I understand that they burn kerosene?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ezmerelda said:


> @Jason, thanks for the visual.
> 
> @mta3006, those lamps are beautiful! Do I understand that they burn kerosene?


Yes, they burn kerosene ... I think, I have the hang of mine now ... so I don't burn the mantle off. 

They are very neat ...


----------



## mta3006 (May 9, 2011)

If you google Aladdin Knights, I believe they have lots of good info on care and feeding of the Aladdin kerosene lamps. 

@*Andi - If black stuff starts collecting on the mantle, turn down the wick until no more smoke/soot is coming out the chimney, and the soot will gradually 'burn' away.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

How about 16 solar panels, 18 6volt deep cycle batteries, a trace 2512 pure sine wave inverter, 3- trace-xantrax c-60 charge controllers, svea 500 watt wind generator and 3 back up gas gennies !


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nadja said:


> How about 16 solar panels


The way I understand it ... solar panels and a hurricane prone area don't mix well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Nadja said:


> a Trace 2512 pure sine wave inverter,


What series is that? 
I have a DR series (DR2524) and I think it is modified sine wave...



*Andi said:


> The way I understand it ... solar panels and a hurricane prone area don't mix well.


No biggie - just like with tornados here in Texas. 
You have to have the ability to take them down when a bad storm comes. Quicker is better!!! I have mine set up to fold down and lie face-first flat against the side of a building if storms come. Too expensive to take chances!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I want solar panels! :gaah:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

LincTex said:


> No biggie - just like with tornados here in Texas.
> You have to have the ability to take them down when a bad storm comes. Quicker is better!!! I have mine set up to fold down and lie face-first flat against the side of a building if storms come. Too expensive to take chances!


Quicker is better ... I'm getting at that age where no matter how quick I am... it is not that quick.

This past two weeks our solar panals would have been in more than out. I did watch the solar fence charger and it did get to the "lower yellow" before the sun came back out today.

I'm the one looking after the farm now ... and critters come first... I can't say, oh crap ... solar panels or critters ??? And you are right they are too expensive to take chances ... either way you look at it.

We must all look at what works best for us ... here and now ...  and for now ... for me ... it is not solar on the large scale ...

I will take solar on the small scale for now ... and hope for better.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Scored a big box of slightly used "wedding candles" for next to nothing. About 50 lbs of white wax - very useful in candle form - as well as for other things. Nice that they didn't just get thrown away during clean-up.


----------

